# My Chiptune Thread



## SeiferTheWolf (Aug 3, 2008)

*My Chiptune Thread - EDIT 04/08/2008*

I Have created this thread as a place to sorta distribute my Chiptune remixes

Steve Vai - Juice
http://cloudtheundying.deviantart.com/art/Steve-Vai-Juice-Chiptune-93697359

Judas Priest - Electric Eye
http://cloudtheundying.deviantart.com/art/Judas-Priest-Electric-Eye-93742638


----------

